# GTA Bad Sport PETITION



## puffdatchronic (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/rockstar-games-remove-the-bad-sport-system-in-gta-online


----------



## Limitless Mind (Jan 18, 2014)

BAHAHAHA I always get my man... hahaha


----------



## cheeba soulja (Jan 19, 2014)

I haven't played since they started rolling out the free money.pretty much got frustrated with not being able to damage somebody's car.dumbest move GTA ever did.


----------

